# Trek TTX - custom paint



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

Trek TTX - custom paint


the aero bottle from bontrager rattles and is quite tricky to remove from cage


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

The aerobottle is intended for the seatmast as that has been shown to reduce the most amount of drag. And yes, they rattle in the cage, are a b*^ch to remove. I find squeezing the bottle, then pull is the technique.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I wanted a P1 version but settled for the Blue TTX 9.0 instead as I didn't wanna wait (a few months back when I got it) and also realized I can save some.

Nice bike.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Waaait, but I don't see the other models other than the Red series on the P1 site. How'd you get yours?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Bump.


----------

